# My feelings about the new Tripping feature



## 35240 (Jul 29, 2020)

I feel so frightened and stressed at this new feature (tripping) present in the latest version of ACNH. I hope the developers remove it or add a feature where we can disable it. Its just that ACNH is supposed to be a peaceful game, I feel like I shouldn't update the game now. This is my first thread and I just feel a bit sad and worried because of the new update. (ACNH is my first AC game.)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 29, 2020)

Tripping is back??? 

I loved it in NL, it was funny


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

Just don’t run


----------



## IslaYuka (Jul 29, 2020)

What is it that makes you feel bad about the tripping? I’m sorry to hear it’s bothering you.


----------



## Praesilith (Jul 29, 2020)

I thought you meant tripping... like drugs related because of Katrina. And maybe you did which makes this thread even funnier.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Jul 29, 2020)

Played NL a lot and I genuinely don't remember it happening too often (I ran everywhere too). I don't think it's something that's too common.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Tripping in nl was fun so i'm happy it's back. My character is clumsy anyways


----------



## 35240 (Jul 29, 2020)

IslaYuka said:


> What is it that makes you feel bad about the tripping? I’m sorry to hear it’s bothering you.


Its just very negative in such a calming and relaxing game like animal crossing.  also thanks for understanding


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 29, 2020)

I didn't really remwmber tripping that much back in NL but I guess it's related to bad luck? I'm not sure since I haven't downloaded the update yet.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

Tripping is a feature that was present in previous games. It's tied to luck. If it's the same in NH, you'll only trip when you have bad luck, so it only happens a few times. Previously you were able to remove bad luck by consulting Katrina. Hopefully this means she's returning soon.


----------



## Polilla (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh I loved tripping before, I laughed a lot, and was sad when it wasnt in new horizons, it does nothing to your character, so you shouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## 35240 (Jul 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Tripping is a feature that was present in previous games. It's tied to luck. If it's the same in NH, you'll only trip when you have bad luck, so it only happens a few times. Previously you were able to remove bad luck by consulting Katrina. Hopefully this means she's returning soon.


Oh, I do not like change someones because I am most likely Autistic. I am awaiting evaluation results. This change in ACNH is awful for me and I'm very stressed and sad about it. 
I wish it was a feature that was removed.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jul 29, 2020)

Frightened and stressed? Oh my. That's a quite large reaction to such a small change.

All that happened in NL was there would be a day gour character might trip if you ran. That's it. Trip, fall down, get up. No damage, no loss, just an animation.

You do not need to be frightened.


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 29, 2020)

The AC player characters always struck me as a bit goofy. Having them trip occasionally adds to the charm IMO. I think it's pretty funny.


----------



## 35240 (Jul 29, 2020)

35240 said:


> Oh, I do not like change someones because I am most likely Autistic. I am awaiting evaluation results. This change in ACNH is awful for me and I'm very stressed and sad about it.
> I wish it was a feature that was removed.


^^^^^^
Please read this for a better understanding of why i feel this way.
People think that its just a silly animation and stuff, but for me it is bad.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Jul 29, 2020)

If you're having trouble with change, perhaps not holding anything in your hand could help you feel more comfortable? Tripping is really just some silly little feature that makes you laugh when your character randomly face plants, and most items don't drop out of your hand. In NL, only coffee and balloons did. Just try to remind yourself that it's a very small change and most likely won't effect your gameplay much :3


----------



## Uffe (Jul 29, 2020)

I hope it's not a common occurrence. I remember it only happening whenever Katrina arrived in town and told you your fortune. If you had good luck, you were fine. If you had bad luck, then you would trip on that day if you ran.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 29, 2020)

Tripping seems pretty tame compared to getting attacked by scorpions, tarantulas, and wasps. I hope this means Katrina is going to be in our early (Northern Hemisphere) fall update. Not knowing what our lucky item is on any given day will be kinda obnoxious.


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 30, 2020)

While I didn't want it back, I don't mind it coming back. If anything it helps it feel a bit more like the older games.


----------



## 35240 (Jul 30, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I hope it's not a common occurrence. I remember it only happening whenever Katrina arrived in town and told you your fortune. If you had good luck, you were fine. If you had bad luck, then you would trip on that day if you ran.


I think it will be a regular occurrence, people were already tripping when the fireworks update came out.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 30, 2020)

i think my best advice would be not to run that way u dont risk it, it may take a bit to go places but it adds to the relaxing-ness of the game, you're just taking a slow stroll on your tropical oasis!

i dont have autism but I totally understand how that may be stressful to someone who is! <3


----------



## Serabee (Jul 30, 2020)

Personally, tripping never bothered me much in ACNL. Other than a little animation it... really didn't do much. It didn't hurt my enjoyment of the game at all. I'm sorry it's upsetting you so much, but I really don't think it'll be as bad as you think it will be. I don't say that to dismiss your feelings, I say it because I know, from my experience (*pokes custom title*) I tend to get really worked up over certain changes, especially ones I wasn't expecting. I nearly had a full-on autistic meltdown when I read the game was going to be released without holidays. I thought there was NO WAY I'd be able to enjoy the game as much as I enjoyed ACNL because of it. But... then I played the game. And I'm enjoying it more than I ever enjoyed ACNL- and that's REALLY saying something. What felt like it could ruin the game for me turned out not to be a big deal for me at all, and I realized there was no reason to get as upset as I did. Would I have preferred the game with all the holidays already in? Sure. But I still enjoy it. And you may prefer the game without tripping... but I also think you may find it's not as bad as you're worried it'll be.

So, to be clear, when I say "I don't think it'll be so bad", I don't say it because I want to dismiss your feelings. I say it because I know I tend to get worked up over things that aren't as big a deal as I make them out to be and, when I do, it helps me to have someone say "It won't be so bad." and explain why. I hope this helps even just a little.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 30, 2020)

If tripping is back, we might get Katrina and her lucky hats.


----------



## 35240 (Jul 30, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Personally, tripping never bothered me much in ACNL. Other than a little animation it... really didn't do much. It didn't hurt my enjoyment of the game at all. I'm sorry it's upsetting you so much, but I really don't think it'll be as bad as you think it will be. I don't say that to dismiss your feelings, I say it because I know, from my experience (*pokes custom title*) I tend to get really worked up over certain changes, especially ones I wasn't expecting. I nearly had a full-on autistic meltdown when I read the game was going to be released without holidays. I thought there was NO WAY I'd be able to enjoy the game as much as I enjoyed ACNL because of it. But... then I played the game. And I'm enjoying it more than I ever enjoyed ACNL- and that's REALLY saying something. What felt like it could ruin the game for me turned out not to be a big deal for me at all, and I realized there was no reason to get as upset as I did. Would I have preferred the game with all the holidays already in? Sure. But I still enjoy it. And you may prefer the game without tripping... but I also think you may find it's not as bad as you're worried it'll be.
> 
> So, to be clear, when I say "I don't think it'll be so bad", I don't say it because I want to dismiss your feelings. I say it because I know I tend to get worked up over things that aren't as big a deal as I make them out to be and, when I do, it helps me to have someone say "It won't be so bad." and explain why. I hope this helps even just a little.


For me personally, I don't care about holidays so much. Its just that I personally run a lot of the time to get from point A to B. It will also be bad during the bug-off or fishing event. It affects the entire game. 
Also, I don't want to have to wear some lucky hat 24/7 :,(


----------



## John Wick (Jul 30, 2020)

What?

Oh they didn't!

If it's back then this game is now 100% horrid.

I'm done.


----------



## FaerieRose (Jul 30, 2020)

I have autism as well, so I know how stressful even small changes can be. Hopefully, things will seem less overwhelming once you've had time to process your feelings.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

John Wick said:


> What?
> 
> Oh they didn't!
> 
> ...


Why is the game horrid because of tripping..?


----------



## John Wick (Jul 30, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> I have autism as well, so I know how stressful even small changes can be. Hopefully, things will seem less overwhelming once you've had time to process your feelings.


It takes all my strength not to snap with the constant tools breaking, the crafting, the inventory of crap I lug around. 

Tripping over is the LAST thing I need while I'm trying to find some enjoyment in this game.
I too have RL medical conditions and AC was therapeutic.

I run everywhere on my island!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

The only really annoying thing I remember about tripping is you would lose a balloon if you were holding one.


----------



## Skunk (Jul 30, 2020)

35240 said:


> Oh, I do not like change someones because I am most likely Autistic. I am awaiting evaluation results. This change in ACNH is awful for me and I'm very stressed and sad about it.
> I wish it was a feature that was removed.


Hi hi, you can avoid tripping by not running, and just walking instead! I hope it doesn't ruin the enjoyment of the game for you : (


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

I've been running all over my island haven't tripped yet.


----------



## 35240 (Jul 30, 2020)

Skunk said:


> Hi hi, you can avoid tripping by not running, and just walking instead! I hope it doesn't ruin the enjoyment of the game for you : (


It would ruin the enjoyment for me, I run all the time for a quicker experience.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 30, 2020)

35240 said:


> It would ruin the enjoyment for me, I run all the time for a quicker experience.


Well, they’re not going to remove it because you don’t like it. I don’t understand the point of this thread. There’s a way to avoid tripping if it’s that game-ruining for you, but you won’t do it. Okay then, your options are now either deal with the possibility of tripping or quit the game.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 30, 2020)

I hope the lovely phone from ACNL is a fireworks prize.  In ACNL you used the phone to get the lucky item of the day.  Wear it and you would stop tripping.  In ACNH  a cute phone could replace the lovely phone.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 30, 2020)

For me the dream suit is a complete horror because of my past trauma.  it immediately triggered me watching the video with that creepy lady creeping on the person while sleeping.. now i cant sleep in my house without someone bothering me in my sleep? After reading the story about how the creepy ant eating thing can take your hopes and dreams I legit broke down in tears and had a mental breakdown with flashbacks..why would they do this.. its just so wierd..  id prefer not to have the update but they make u update to do things and its just horrible


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh man I kinda wanted tripping because it fits my character so much. I understand if that freaks you out a little though.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 30, 2020)

Running in this game is not well designed as it is. When i run everything around is a blur and it hurts my eyes.


----------



## Skunk (Jul 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Well, they’re not going to remove it because you don’t like it. I don’t understand the point of this thread. There’s a way to avoid tripping if it’s that game-ruining for you, but you won’t do it. Okay then, your options are now either deal with the possibility of tripping or quit the game.



Your reply seems a bit too mean, the OP explained why they didnt like it in this quote. They are voicing their frustrations because they are having troubles coping and getting used to change, especially to something that is probably new to them. (assuming they haven't played past games.)



35240 said:


> Oh, I do not like change someones because I am most likely Autistic. I am awaiting evaluation results. This change in ACNH is awful for me and I'm very stressed and sad about it.
> I wish it was a feature that was removed.


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

considering that the king tut mask has returned as a DIY and tripping is back, it seems that luck seems to be playing a part in the game again - hoping this means that katrina will be added, maybe for the fall update? would definitely fit the impending spooky vibes aha.

i personally haven’t tripped yet but honestly, i’m kind of glad that it’s back in the game as i’ve missed the whole luck aspect of playing aha


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 30, 2020)

Tripping is back? Time to clip out of bounds.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 30, 2020)

35240 said:


> I feel so frightened and stressed at this new feature (tripping) present in the latest version of ACNH. I hope the developers remove it or add a feature where we can disable it. Its just that ACNH is supposed to be a peaceful game, I feel like I shouldn't update the game now. This is my first thread and I just feel a bit sad and worried because of the new update. (ACNH is my first AC game.)



I'm sorry the changes are stressing you out! I can totally relate to Animal Crossing being a safe space and escape to a peaceful world as I have PTSD. Try to view the tripping as something positive instead of negative. Something funny instead of scary. In this life we will all fall down, but what's important is that we get back up and keep going.


----------



## 35240 (Jul 30, 2020)

I have 2 choices: stay in 1.1.4.a and not have internet or or quit. 
I have other games I can play, and I had a good run on ACNH, but I wanted to complete all the nook achievements.


----------



## saramew (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm so sorry it's upsetting you.   I really loved Serabee's reply here! I ran most of the time in New Leaf and hardly tripped at all. I'm sure it won't effect the bug-off and fishing tourneys since it's so uncommon. There's a chance they also made it unable to happen during an event!

I truly hope it isn't common enough to upset you when you play the game. I'm certain you can still complete the nook achievements even with this update.


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 30, 2020)

Then dont play lmao


----------



## Taj (Jul 30, 2020)

Ngl I find this argument to be very close minded. For starters, ac as a series has always tried to simulate a real life, and everybody has good and bad luck days (well at least in Japanese folklore).

I’ll keep this short-ish. I understand if you’re not fond of change, but this stuff is bound to happen not only in games, but in real life. At its core. Animal crossing isn’t just for escaping reality, but also to prepare you for the future. If your tunnel vision is perceiving this as an all or nothing scenario, and not open to even exploring all the other content in this update alone, maybe it is best for you to stop here. Because the game is gonna keep changing, whether it’s to your liking or not.

good luck with your decision


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe it would help you to make a list of everything the past games had (there are many threads on this forum on this to help you out)? This way you can prepare for some of the possible changes, and thus make it less stressful for you?

Also, tripping doesn't really do anything. In that sense, it is just like a mosquito bite in the game: it happens, and then it's done and doesn't affect anything. Maybe if you think about it like that it won't bother you as much?

I am sorry this affects you so much 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Lotusblossom said:


> For me the dream suit is a complete horror because of my past trauma.  it immediately triggered me watching the video with that creepy lady creeping on the person while sleeping.. now i cant sleep in my house without someone bothering me in my sleep? After reading the story about how the creepy ant eating thing can take your hopes and dreams I legit broke down in tears and had a mental breakdown with flashbacks..why would they do this.. its just so wierd..  id prefer not to have the update but they make u update to do things and its just horrible



You can! If you're going to sleep in your house the game asks you if you want to dream or just sleep (saw this in the little clip Nintento posted). If you go for the second option you won't have to deal with Luna at all, I suppose! At least you can completely avoid her in this game if you want to, since she doesn't have her own building and stuff. Hope this helps somewhat 

EDIT: apparently she gives you a bed you have to display in order for the dreams to work. So if you just don't use that you should be completely fine


----------



## Eureka (Jul 30, 2020)

35240 said:


> I have 2 choices: stay in 1.1.4.a and not have internet or or quit.
> I have other games I can play, and I had a good run on ACNH, but I wanted to complete all the nook achievements.



I will be honest and say I really feel that to be the worst route for you to take. Running away from your negative feelings will not help you to overcome them and I say this with the utmost respect. This game has scorpions, tarantulas and wasps that attack you and cause injury... You handled those so I'm sure tripping on the rare occasion will be easy peasy!  The key is you have to allow yourself to experience it to see that there is nothing to fear.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Well, they’re not going to remove it because you don’t like it. I don’t understand the point of this thread. There’s a way to avoid tripping if it’s that game-ruining for you, but you won’t do it. Okay then, your options are now either deal with the possibility of tripping or quit the game.


No need to be rude. OP has a right to be upset, it’s simple to respect that and move on.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 30, 2020)

This feature isnt ''new.'' it has roots in NL and it will never be removed.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 30, 2020)

Ya'll are tripping 





(Sorry, couldn't resist lol )


----------



## John Wick (Jul 30, 2020)

Falling over wasn't in NH when it came out.
I didn't buy a game that had the tripping over in it.

Some of us are crippled in more ways than physically.
You can be crippled by anxiety.

I play AC to escape certain RL problems, and having tripping put in to a game that already isn't much fun with the constant breaking tools and whatnot just isn't on.

I love to run in my game, and I want to continue to run in my game.

I certainly don't want this feature back, as the game didn't include falling over when it was released.

Every time I get to a point where I try to enjoy this game they put up another road block!

If you're trying to drive fans away, it's working.


----------



## Arrei (Jul 30, 2020)

That is a hell of an overreaction.

As far as we've seen tripping is an effect tied to having certain items equipped, since Luck shows no sign of returning. You can trip and lose your balloon when holding one, or when wearing the newly added King Tut mask, as references to how Luck used to work with these items.

It's just a minor element meant to give the game a little charm, geez.


----------



## fuzzdebell (Jul 30, 2020)

I think tripping happens only if you press B (running). If you're just in normal walking speed, you will not trip. And it doesn't happen everyday. If you don't want to upgrade your game, if you have friends, maybe you can ask them to show how it happens first. Sorry that this small change makes you upset. It has been in the game since NL, so it's not really new.


----------



## naranjita (Jul 30, 2020)

man I'd really hate to be a game developer at Nintendo lol


----------



## fuzzdebell (Jul 30, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> For me the dream suit is a complete horror because of my past trauma.  it immediately triggered me watching the video with that creepy lady creeping on the person while sleeping.. now i cant sleep in my house without someone bothering me in my sleep? After reading the story about how the creepy ant eating thing can take your hopes and dreams I legit broke down in tears and had a mental breakdown with flashbacks..why would they do this.. its just so wierd..  id prefer not to have the update but they make u update to do things and its just horrible



Huh  it's really hard to satisfy everyone
Now developers must cater to each and every one of players' need?
If you don't want to experience it again, you can simply avoid using the dream suite
I don't know why it's a problem for you
I never used it in NL, and I don't know whether I will in NH


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 30, 2020)

Tripping sucks who would actually enjoy it


----------



## John Wick (Jul 30, 2020)

This could have been optional and not forced.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> EDIT: apparently she gives you a bed you have to display in order for the dreams to work. So if you just don't use that you should be completely fine



All beds work indoors for the purposes of doing a dream (I have been using my cute bed)

As for the OP: afaik the tripping only happens when you wear the King Tut mask or holding a balloon and run! So it's not gonna be a widespread thing. I'm sorry your anxiety with it being added has affected your willingness to play, though.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 30, 2020)

We all have different experiences, different likes and dislikes, and different needs. It's important to respect that.

Honestly, I think this is one of the reasons as to why the drip-fed update model isn't very player-friendly: because players paid up front for the game without knowing all of the features that would be included in it. Yes, it's arguable that you wouldn't know this at the date of release either, but at least people would be able to discover fairly quickly whether something would be included or not, once a few weeks have passed and people have played enough. I also had no idea that the update system would be _this _thorough - I thought it would be small things every few months like holidays, not the addition of whole new features that used to come in the game upon its release like the Dream Suite or possibly luck + Katrina (as indicated with tripping).


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe try feng shui every room in your house? I feel like that would make bad luck days less likely, no? Or if you find yourself on a bad luck day (assuming tripping works the way it did in NL), time travel to the next day?


----------



## moon_child (Jul 30, 2020)

Can some people please be kinder and more considerate for others in here please, and offer actual advise? Making fun of people with certain conditions just ain’t it. In any case, don’t update yet until complete information on how tripping works as a whole is out so you’d know if any workarounds will be available to avoid this (maybe wearing a good luck item or something).


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Maybe try feng shui every room in your house? I feel like that would make bad luck days less likely, no? Or if you find yourself on a bad luck day (assuming tripping works the way it did in NL), time travel to the next day?



HHA keeps telling me about the good feng shui in my character's house that I made into a cafe, lol. Did it completely by accident.


----------



## bebebese (Jul 30, 2020)

The game already has a few lucky furniture items, so keeping one of those in your house might prevent tripping? Otherwise I'm not sure why they're here, as they were "lucky" even before the update (they were listed in the official guide).
Here's what the wiki lists as lucky:

ACNH Nintendo Switch
Crescent-moon chair
Gold bug trophy
Gold fish trophy
Gold HHA trophy
Gold rose wreath
Golden candlestick
Kanji tee
Katana
Koi
Lucky gold cat
Picture
Pop-eyed goldfish
Ring
Robot hero
Wobbling Zipper toy

I'll double-check the guidebook, as I don't remember that having as long a list, but I do remember the gold items and villager pictures listed. Hopefully you can get back to enjoying the game!

Edited to add: I don't think your character trips in the King Tut mask because of bad luck, but rather because it's big and heavy, so maybe avoid wearing that around.


----------



## Freetimmyandtommy (Jul 30, 2020)

I don’t remember it being attached to luck like some have said. Maybe I didn’t know that.   I do remember it happening when you wore that Egyptian outfit though, I assumed it was because the head piece was so big and bulky.   I specifically remember running back and forth and back and forth with a balloon, *trying* to get it to happen to watch the balloon float away because it was not very often.  Like someone said just don’t run.  If it’s like the previous game it only happened occasionally and only when running.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm sure when they inevitably add Katrina, there will be more good luck items as well. Like in NL, there was the daily clothing item that gave you good luck, and that weird hat


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 30, 2020)

OP how do you deal with wasps, scorpions and tarantulas that actually knock u out in this game?


----------



## Eureka (Jul 30, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> People get emotionally scarred over ur character tripping, now imagine if villagers callef u ugly as they did in wild world. Now I understand why nintendo removed that aspect of dialogue. Very smart move lol, dont wanna know how triggered 90% of people would be over such small thing. Sometimes I truly question the fanbase of animal crossing....aint tryna offend anyone which i prob will but its the sad reality lol. Actin as if animal crossing was a horror , blood game



The fan-base is fine. I cannot believe I have to explain this in 2020 but some people have emotional or mental health issues that cause them to have very strong reactions to certain situations/stimuli. These situations will likely seem trivial to the average person. It is a medical condition which should be respected and not mocked. If you're not going to even try to offer constructive advice then just move on, honestly.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

Honestly, I'd be just as upset as OP if they re-added in something like grass deterioration. That's a minor feature _I never, ever want back_. So I totally get OP being upset about something others see as a minor addition.

The fact some of y'all can't handle this like adults and resort to bullying OP instead is really distressing, not gonna lie. When did the bell tree forums get so nasty?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



jasa11 said:


> Then dont fuxkin play if u have issues that u cant control. I legit expected a stupid argument like this to come. IF a video game messes your mental state so bad, put it away, work on it  ,talk about it irl and then come back to it. Having mental health problems isnt an excuse to blame nintendo as why they added it. Exactly this is the type of fanbase that ruins the franchise. Theres plenty of people with same issued  , yet the can think rationally about em and find an easy solution through it. End of.


what part of " If you're not going to even try to offer constructive advice then just move on, honestly. " did you not get, my dude?


----------



## Eureka (Jul 30, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Then dont fuxkin play if u have issues that u cant control. I legit expected a stupid argument like this to come. IF a video game messes your mental state so bad, put it away, work on it  ,talk about it irl and then come back to it. Having mental health problems isnt an excuse to blame nintendo as why they added it. Exactly this is the type of fanbase that ruins the franchise. Theres plenty of people with same issues, yet they can think rationally about em and find an easy solution through it. End of. Throwing me a 2020 mental health argument proves my point even more



Maybe tone down the attitude and take your own advice, gesh...


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 30, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Maybe tone down the attitude and take your own advice, gesh...


Lmao, learn to accept facts next time.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Lmao, learn to accept facts next time.



You gave your opinions, not facts lol


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 30, 2020)

I totally understand not wanting tripping to be a part of the game, and I'm sure there's many people out there that feel the same way! Animal Crossings is meant to relax people, and It'd be awful for you to play when you could get stressed. So, perhaps it is best to put the game down for a while until we get some solid evidence of how to prevent tripping in the game? This feature is still pretty new right now, so most of the solutions that are being suggested are speculation at this point. But I'm sure guides will eventually come out with helpful information on how to stay safe from tripping


----------



## Eureka (Jul 30, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Lmao, learn to accept facts next time.



You have offered no facts I need to accept. I'm not sure why you are so hostile at me. I've been taking time out of my night to write out thoughtful responses to genuinely try and help this person. All I've seen from you is hostility. 
The only one acting like a child here is you.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2020)

it's cute that you think this is new (I mean this non-sarcastically, btw)

nah, this is just nintendo bringing back garbage from past games just because

at least this hopefully means we'll get katrina for the next (fall) update

edit: jfc, wth did I walk into


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 30, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> You have offered no facts I need to accept. I'm not sure why you are so hostile at me. I've been taking time out of my night to write out thoughtful responses to genuinely try and help this person. All I've seen from you is hostility.
> The only one acting like a child here is you.


They dont need help from you , what they need is some advice from their parents. This is a minor issue thats fixed. Why even buy ur child a game if they not ready for it yet. If this person is an adult, then I have no more comments about this


----------



## DinoTown (Jul 30, 2020)

I for one can't wait to start falling over again. It probably says something bad about me but there's nothing quite like that short moment of laughter watching a handful of pixels charging over the ground and then THUNK


----------



## naranjita (Jul 30, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> The fan-base is fine. I cannot believe I have to explain this in 2020 but some people have emotional or mental health issues that cause them to have very strong reactions to certain situations/stimuli. These situations will likely seem trivial to the average person. It is a medical condition which should be respected and not mocked. If you're not going to even try to offer constructive advice then just move on, honestly.


I understand that but you can't expect every piece of media to cater to every single trigger, because anything can be a trigger. I have some pretty weird triggers myself but I understand that not every form of media can account for every trigger, because again, even the most seemingly random thing can be a trigger for someone. getting mad like this at a game for not catering to your own specific trauma is completely unreasonable. you have the right to be upset about it, but yelling about the developers adding new features because those features include your very specific trigger that no one could be reasonably expected to account for is absolutely bonkers.


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 30, 2020)

Is/will Katrina be back I wonder? Since predicting lucky and unlucky days was her thing.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> They dont need help from you , what they need is some advice from their parents. This is a minor issue thats fixed. Why even buy ur child a game if they not ready for it yet. If this person is an adult, then I have no more comments about this



Good, then leave, you are derailing the thread of actual adults trying to give good advice to this person about the topic.


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 30, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Good, then leave, you are derailing the thread of actual adults trying to give good advice to this person about the topic.


 Good advice? OP blaming nintendo for this and thats good advice for you. So far I havent seen a single real life advice that would help this person. Sometimes u gotta take thingd with a grain if salt buddy . If ur not ready for it then dont bother at all


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I understand that but you can't expect every piece of media to cater to every single trigger, because anything can be a trigger. I have some pretty weird triggers myself but I understand that not every form of media can account for every trigger, because again, even the most seemingly random thing can be a trigger for someone. getting mad like this at a game for not catering to your own specific trauma is completely unreasonable. you have the right to be upset about it, but yelling about the developers adding new features because those features include your very specific trigger that no one could be reasonably expected to account for is absolutely bonkers.



I mean, the OP made a thread to vent about it and then people gave advice about how to work around it

Asking people not to be outright nasty to OP for venting about something in an animal crossing forum shouldn't have to be done

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



jasa11 said:


> Good advice? OP blaming nintendo for this and thats good advice for you. So far I havent seen a single real life advice that would help this person. Sometimes u gotta take thingd with a grain if salt buddy . If ur not ready for it then dont bother at all


You were not actually reading the thread then lol


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 30, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I understand that but you can't expect every piece of media to cater to every single trigger, because anything can be a trigger. I have some pretty weird triggers myself but I understand that not every form of media can account for every trigger, because again, even the most seemingly random thing can be a trigger for someone. getting mad like this at a game for not catering to your own specific trauma is completely unreasonable. you have the right to be upset about it, but yelling about the developers adding new features because those features include your very specific trigger that no one could be reasonably expected to account for is absolutely bonkers.


 Finally someone with a clean MIND


----------



## Eureka (Jul 30, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I understand that but you can't expect every piece of media to cater to every single trigger, because anything can be a trigger. I have some pretty weird triggers myself but I understand that not every form of media can account for every trigger, because again, even the most seemingly random thing can be a trigger for someone. getting mad like this at a game for not catering to your own specific trauma is completely unreasonable. you have the right to be upset about it, but yelling about the developers adding new features because those features include your very specific trigger that no one could be reasonably expected to account for is absolutely bonkers.



Did you mean to direct this post at me? I'm kinda confused now, haha. 
I never once said media needs to cater to anything. I never said I even have a problem with the tripping, because I personally do not. I think it is adorable. My posts in this thread have been aimed at trying to get the creator to look past their triggers and continue to enjoy the game. In fact, one of my posts clearly stated that you do not overcome your problems by running from them. Exposure therapy is a very real thing and proven to help improve phobias among other mental health issues.


----------



## naranjita (Jul 30, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I mean, the OP made a thread to vent about it and then people gave advice about how to work around it


and that's fine. what isn't fine is whining about developers adding new features just because they couldn't account for your personal triggers. that is completely entitled behavior.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

I also find the tripping very adorable BUT I don't like the dogpiling and being outright nasty to OP and that's not something I will budge on


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 30, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I understand that but you can't expect every piece of media to cater to every single trigger, because anything can be a trigger. I have some pretty weird triggers myself but I understand that not every form of media can account for every trigger, because again, even the most seemingly random thing can be a trigger for someone. getting mad like this at a game for not catering to your own specific trauma is completely unreasonable. you have the right to be upset about it, but yelling about the developers adding new features because those features include your very specific trigger that no one could be reasonably expected to account for is absolutely bonkers.


The OP simply stated something they don't like about an update, which is something we have all done on this site. Nothing we say on here can change Nintendo's mind, but we still can complain about it to our peers to relieve our thoughts about the game, right?...so I don't see how what they have done is unreasonable. We are all allowed to have our own opinions, aren't we?


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

naranjita said:


> and that's fine. what isn't fine is whining about developers adding new features just because they couldn't account for your personal triggers. that is completely entitled behavior.


That's not what I was doing? I don't have a problem with tripping.


----------



## naranjita (Jul 30, 2020)

DeltaLoraine said:


> The OP simply stated something they don't like about an update, which is something we have all done on this site. Nothing we say on here can change Nintendo's mind, but we still can complain about it to our peers to relieve our thoughts about the game, right?...so I don't see how what they have done is unreasonable. We are all allowed to have our own opinions, aren't we?


of course. I'm stating my own.


----------



## Nougat (Jul 30, 2020)

I also didn't trip too much in NL, just the odd day with bad luck! 
Just don't run with a balloon in hand when you have bad luck..


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 30, 2020)

DeltaLoraine said:


> The OP simply stated something they don't like about an update, which is something we have all done on this site. Nothing we say on here can change Nintendo's mind, but we still can complain about it to our peers to relieve our thoughts about the game, right?...so I don't see how what they have done is unreasonable. We are all allowed to have our own opinions, aren't we?


Right, saying i hope nintendo removes it and its supposed to be a peaceful game is definetely not related to their triggers. An opinion is an opinion but this person is blaming nintendo for their own personal problems. Last time im saying it for the OP. Put the console down, talk to your relatives in real life, try and get around the problem and if it wont work straight away then put the game down for a while and wait until you are ready.
Also thats as if i said, hey nintendo, i have a trauma with swimming, please remove it or do something about it because it personally triggers me and im the only person you should listen to despite there being millions of others. 
That isnt a real OPINION


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 30, 2020)

naranjita said:


> of course. I'm stating my own.


Exactly. It just seems from your posts that you don't think they should have posted their opinion at all. It just seems a little hypocritical. Not by your legal rights to free speech, but by your moral stance on this.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 30, 2020)

Nougat said:


> I also didn't trip too much in NL, just the odd day with bad luck!
> Just don't run with a balloon in hand when you have bad luck..



Indeed! There is a simple solution to this whole issue. Tripping seems to only happen when you are holding a balloon from what I've seen, so just don't run around holding a balloon.


----------



## naranjita (Jul 30, 2020)

DeltaLoraine said:


> Exactly. It just seems from your posts that you don't think they should have posted their opinion at all. It just seems a little hypocritical. Not by your legal rights to free speech, but by your moral stance on this.


I'm talking about people in this thread who are criticizing devs for adding new features because they have a very specific trigger which is something no one can reasonably be expected to predict or account for, if you can't understand what I'm saying I can't help you.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Jul 30, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Tripping seems pretty tame compared to getting attacked by scorpions, tarantulas, and wasps. I hope this means Katrina is going to be in our early (Northern Hemisphere) fall update. Not knowing what our lucky item is on any given day will be kinda obnoxious.



Maybe this means we can use phones again?


----------



## DinoTown (Jul 30, 2020)

Thinking about it, the next update we get is clearly related to Halloween, we already know this, right? Katrina would fit perfectly into spooks time update.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

I remember OP saying something about a toggle for stuff like tripping that would be better. I know several things relating to general accessability that 100% should be options or toggleable that are not in NH. Stuff like ingame music / sound affects toggles and colorblindness filters. If Pokemon could put music and sound affects toggles, Animal Crossing could 100% do it too.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 30, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I remember OP saying something about a toggle for stuff like tripping that would be better. I know several things relating to general accessability that 100% should be options or toggleable that are not in NH. Stuff like ingame music / sound affects toggles and colorblindness filters. If Pokemon could put music and sound affects toggles, Animal Crossing could 100% do it too.


I totally agree! Even games like Resident Evil would have options to lengthen quick time events or change button mashing events to just holding it down, so it's easier to play. It helped a lot when I started showing my parents how to play video games. They love them now and they play together! Haha


----------



## DinoTown (Jul 30, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I remember OP saying something about a toggle for stuff like tripping that would be better. I know several things relating to general accessability that 100% should be options or toggleable that are not in NH. Stuff like ingame music / sound affects toggles and colorblindness filters. If Pokemon could put music and sound affects toggles, Animal Crossing could 100% do it too.


While I agree general stuff like the music and colourblindness is something that should be included because it affects a LARGE section of the playerbase, including a toggle for tripping because one or two people find it to be a trigger would open the floodgates to massive amounts of options that clog up the game, as the game includes in general a lot of things that could upset someone - popping balloons, the axe, etc.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> While I agree general stuff like the music and colourblindness is something that should be included because it affects a LARGE section of the playerbase, including a toggle for tripping because one or two people find it to be a trigger would open the floodgates to massive amounts of options that clog up the game, as the game includes in general a lot of things that could upset someone - popping balloons, the axe, etc.


Was mostly using it as a springboard to talk about how animal crossing should have more general accessibility options, sorry if that wasn't clear.

Honestly, while stuff like tripping is cute to me, I did wish for it to be gone when I was playing New Leaf- I didn't want to wear an ugly hat to get rid of it, but it was incredibly annoying to be stopped for an animation every couple of running steps. Seems New Horizons is more cute than outright annoying, though. 

I jump when any balloon irl is popped and have panics, but there's something different about the animal crossing ones? the sound just hits different and I'm not scared.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 30, 2020)

35240 said:


> I have 2 choices: stay in 1.1.4.a and not have internet or or quit.
> I have other games I can play, and I had a good run on ACNH, but I wanted to complete all the nook achievements.



It’s ultimately up to you to decide. It’s very very unlikely this feature will ever be removed at this point. Do what you feel is best for your health and experience.

If you do decide to continue playing with future updates, you can use Rescue Services to fast travel to different spots on your island if walking is too slow for you. It’s not the same as running, but it’s a feature you can take advantage of.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 30, 2020)

For me I'm looking forward to it but that's just because im clumsy in real life, I cant count how many times I've fallen down my stairs. I wont be getting any mail from a koala anytime soon but having that feature brings a bit of normality to me. However in really life I dont do well with change and as much as I cant use the words I know how you feel about the game in that way I think it's good you've voiced this as there will be other people out there that feel like you aswell


----------



## JSS (Jul 30, 2020)

WHAT. Don't tell me they added luck back?! I need this is my life


----------



## Mommylentner (Jul 30, 2020)

We got acnh in last April. My son and I haven't experienced the tripping feature yet. Excited for new events and features with the new update!


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Closed for review.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

There was already an existing thread on tripping prior to this one being made so I'll suggest anyone wishing to talk about this mechanic take conversation over there: Tripping and King Tut's mask are back. Assuming bad luck is as well. Please keep posts respectful to prevent that thread going the same way as this one, thank you.


----------

